
Solar Sinter: a solar-powered 3D printer that sinters sand into 3D objects - ph0rque
http://www.markuskayser.com/work/solar-sinter/
======
pbhjpbhj
This is incredibly fun. I also love how the guy is dressed as an urban hipster
in the desert and appears to use a pair of socks on his hands to pick up the
(presumably) hot pieces to remove them from the device.

I'm sure those pieces will fetch a good price in a classy art gallery (which
makes me wonder, "engineering gallery"? good concept?).

